# Paypal fees: Who should pay them boarders or barn owners?



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I would say barn owner, only because that is the method THEY chose to have board paid. _

_I would much rather cut a check out, or multiple post dated checks out at once to pay board._


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

The person accepting the payment is supposed to pay the paypal fee. That is how paypal is set up. 

https://cms.paypal.com/cgi-bin/marketingweb?cmd=_render-content&content_ID=marketing_us/fees


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Sending Money to Friends and Family in the US:


*FREE* when you use your bank account or PayPal balanceWhen you use a credit or debit card, the cost is 2.9% of the total amount sent plus $0.30 USD per transaction. When you log in, you choose whether you or the recipient covers this cost.
Paying for a Product or Service:


*FREE* when you send money to a merchant to pay for something you bought.
If you're a novice seller on Ebay don't accept debit or credit cards. Pay Pal will charge you almost 5% of the sale price plus thirty cents to receive a credit card payment. Instead, ask your buyers to do an instant Paypal transfer, issue you a Paypal echeck, or pay with the balance in their account. This way, it's free!
Read more: How to Avoid Paypal Fees | eHow.com How to Avoid Paypal Fees | eHow.com
​


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

starlinestables said:


> Who should pay the paypal fees the boarder or barn owner? DEBATE!
> 
> Velvet made a good point - Assuming it's an option among Cash, Check, or PayPal.


Tell me you you itemize each and every bank charge you have to pay if the boarder pays you by cheque? :shock::shock:

Do you charge them for the tax you have to pay on items you buy for the barn that will be used by the boarders

How about charging them a lease charge for using the broom to sweep the aisle after they have had their horse standing.:evil:

Good grief I would expect anyone that is reading any of your threads and was contemplating your place to board to run so fast in the opposite direction...I SURE WOULD !! :hide::hide::hide:


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Seller pays the fees. I do lots of paypal, and the fees are the issue of the seller (ie-YOU.)

I am with Spyder. You are constantly thinking and asking about more fees. Perhaps you should spend more time actually running your business or teaching more lessons than asking us our opinion, which is never going to be yours.

The trainers/BO's I know and use-barely have time to email one sentence. They are in the barn, actually teaching or training!:shock:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

starlinestables said:


> It was a debate topic Spyder. Chill. Did I say ANYTHING personally if I charge my customers these fees? I did not.


I would hope that THIS thread is not a debate based on any practice you are doing or contemplating on doing, because based on your last thread it is something I would expect you would have in your borders _extras_ agreement.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

My personal opinion on the matter IN GENERAL is if your an online company that uses this method that you should obviously pay the fee because it attracts more sales. Credit card machines and services always charge the merchant. However, since Paypal is open to everyone and DOES give the option of who pays the fee.. it does raise question when it comes to the unique business of horse boarding who doesn't have the customer traffic other business do. It's not like going to the gas station 3 times a week and paying for different items. Most horse customers pay on a monthly basis and most customers still pay by check or cash. So you have to ask yourself is it worth it for horse businesses to offer this service and pay for the fee or offer this service but make them pay for the convenience.

Do the same rules apply for trainers? Just curious.. its a very debatable topic that I've seen on other small business websites.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

franknbeans said:


> Seller pays the fees. I do lots of paypal, and the fees are the issue of the seller (ie-YOU.)
> 
> I am with Spyder. You are constantly thinking and asking about more fees. Perhaps you should spend more time actually running your business or teaching more lessons than asking us our opinion, which is never going to be yours.
> 
> The trainers/BO's I know and use-barely have time to email one sentence. They are in the barn, actually teaching or training!:shock:


It has been raining.... So in between emails and bookkeeping, I read on horse forum... UH OH! Someone call the horrible barn owner police!

How does it make me a horrible person asking what other people charge? If you don't like my threads then don't read them! If you can't be nice or impartial, DON'T REPLY! Sorry but stick from butt removal is not one of the services I offer....lol


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm not overly familiar with PayPal; what are the fees typically? I'm just curious as to whether it's a large expense or just an insignificant fee.


----------



## THN (Oct 11, 2011)

If thats really going to be an issue raise your fee $5 a month and eat the paypal fees, the colic walking, etc. I have been having to do this at my job (not a horse barn) Raise prices and including all those things we would have charged for in the past. Yah, people balk at first but they then realize that we are providing a better service and including stuff that used to have a extra charge.


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

Our BO asks us to pay the paypal fee if we opt to pay with paypal. We have the option to pay with either check, cash or paypal - paypal is easiest for me. 

Its not a huge fee, its 5% of the purchase transaction. Less than 10 bucks for me (I work at the barn as well) and I don't mind it.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Equiniphile - Ya know the website says 2.9% but I think its more than that.. the invoices I send out range from $265 to $1000 and typically the fee is $7-$50.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

starlinestables said:


> Equiniphile - Ya know the website says 2.9% but I think its more than that.. the invoices I send out range from $265 to $1000 and typically the fee is $7-$50.



And your bank fees are ??????

I assume you charge your boarders for cheque cashing fees also?

Are you one of those would prefer cash and if so do you give out receipts?...Do you charge them for the cost of the receipt book also?


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Spyder said:


> And your bank fees are ??????
> 
> I assume you charge your boarders for cheque cashing fees also?
> 
> Are you one of those would prefer cash and if so do you give out receipts?...Do you charge them for the cost of the receipt book also?



I said THE FEES I didn't specify whether I charge them or not. I'll specify later. I'm curious what others do.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

starlinestables said:


> It has been raining.... So in between emails and bookkeeping, I read on horse forum... UH OH! Someone call the horrible barn owner police!
> 
> How does it make me a horrible person asking what other people charge? If you don't like my threads then don't read them! If you can't be nice or impartial, DON'T REPLY! *Sorry but stick from butt removal is not one of the services I offer....lol*


Did I say you were a horrible BO? No. I just said most people who are BO's don't have the time for this you seem to, rain or not.

You are asking, and we are giving our opinion, because this is a forum. I didn;t say I didn;t like your threads, actually, I find them entertaining. I love when people ask for opinions and they really don't want them. makes for interesting banter, actually.:wink:

As for the last sentence-want to explain EXACTLY what you meant by that?:shock: I am pretty sure if it happened in your barn you would find a way to try and charge for it-or ask all here if you should.:lol:


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

franknbeans said:


> Did I say you were a horrible BO? No. I just said most people who are BO's don't have the time for this you seem to, rain or not.
> 
> You are asking, and we are giving our opinion, because this is a forum. I didn;t say I didn;t like your threads, actually, I find them entertaining. I love when people ask for opinions and they really don't want them. makes for interesting banter, actually.:wink:
> 
> As for the last sentence-want to explain EXACTLY what you meant by that?:shock: I am pretty sure if it happened in your barn you would find a way to try and charge for it-or ask all here if you should.:lol:


You are correct... if I did offer stick from butt removal.. I would charge for it! Flame away! ;o)


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I pay for my board generally in cash...five crisp $100 bills. As for using PayPal....I use PayPal all the time buying horsey stuff and cake supplies. I do not take credit cards for payment on wedding cakes - it is either cash or checks. I have had a few brides REQUEST to use PayPal and I always say sure...but they pay the fees because it isn't just a few dollars - it can be a chunk on a wedding cake and I am doing it for their convenience - not mine.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Paypal....REALLY??

OMG! If any of my students even suggested paying me with paypal....well, after I fell of my horse laughing, they better get ready for an hour lungeline lesson with no stirrups doing extended sitting trot!! Does that give you an idea that who pays the fees would be the least of their worries?? SHEESH!!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Like two percent of my threads have to do with money (an important part of running a business) but thanks for noticing... :roll: Don't you know me at all? I usually prefer to complain about my boarders! SHEESH! Get it right you guys!!! lol:lol:


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I pay my board fee in cash. Board is $180 + GST per month (=189.00). I'm very lucky my barn owner is extremely understanding, because I pay $200 one month (to cover 2 months of GST because I hate having to find change) and $180 the next. I alternate, he's never short money and it makes it easier for me. We all win!

If given the option though, I would love to pay via Email Money Transfer. Not Paypal. I hate PayPal.


----------



## skittlesfirehawk (Mar 5, 2011)

i think the barn should pay for it.I would rather pay by cash or check and shouldn't get charged for it.Also i think everyone being mean to starline they are asking questions and should get honest answers not just be attacked and have other posts she brought up mentioned.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Sophie19 said:


> The person accepting the payment is supposed to pay the paypal fee. That is how paypal is set up.


Yes and no. I've seen at one rescue site you pay $$$ in check, but $$$ + extra if you use paypal. So depends on how you put it really. But frankly I find it odd to pay boarding thru paypal. Checks and cash is the most common way of payment where I live.

Allison, I think I'll suggest Gretchen next time I want to pay her thru PayPal! I wonder what she'll do! ****!


----------



## tassinari (Jul 15, 2011)

I think this is a legitimate question! If paypal is mandatory for payment the barn should pay it. If it is an option and given for the convience of boarders the boarder should pay it. It is their choice to pay that way. Those fees can get pricey, and if a lot of your boarders opt to pay that way it could be a fairly decent loss of profit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

tassinari said:


> I think this is a legitimate question! If paypal is mandatory for payment the barn should pay it. If it is an option and given for the convience of boarders the boarder should pay it. It is their choice to pay that way. Those fees can get pricey, and if a lot of your boarders opt to pay that way it could be a fairly decent loss of profit.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



By the same token if paying by cheque is an option then the bank fees should be charged to the boarder?

They also can be heafty.


----------



## tassinari (Jul 15, 2011)

What bank fees for a check though? That confused me when I read it earlier. Do some banks charge a fee to write a check?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

tassinari said:


> What bank fees for a check though? That confused me when I read it earlier. Do some banks charge a fee to write a check?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Depending on the bank they can and will charge to cash a cheque and if you deposit over a certain number of cheques in a month then there are monthly fees. If you have a business account those fees can be quite a bit.

Some banks will even charge you to COUNT the cheques if it is more than one. If you deposit via the ATM then there could be fees there also.

You seem to have no idea.....but I do.


----------



## tassinari (Jul 15, 2011)

What do you mean I seem to have no idea? That was kind of uncalled for I think. I have never heard of or paid a fee to deposit a check so that makes me clueless? 
If I had a buisness that required many check deposits I would probably find a bank without fees if possible. But that being said those fees in my opinion would be on the barn. Not the boarders fault your banks has fees on checks. 

And before I wrote this I asked my mom who has owned a buisness if she had run into this issue. She said no. Paypal to me is a convinience to the boarder so I will stand by my opinion on the issue. 

If people disagree it matters not to me, its why its my opinion. I have never boarded nor do I own a boarding stable so I am sure I do look at it differently than the people paying or being paid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Spyder said:


> Depending on the bank they can and will charge to cash a cheque and if you deposit over a certain number of cheques in a month then there are monthly fees. If you have a business account those fees can be quite a bit.


Is it typical for business account? I wonder because I've never heard of fee to cash the check for the private one (of course if check is not valid or no money then they can). I'm not saying it's not there, but in several banks I had accounts in you could put as many as you wished - no fee. The transfer is whole different story: those can be charged depending on transaction.


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes, on business checking accounts, you are generally allowed a set number of transactions per month (which would include both checks written and checks cashed/deposited), and every transaction beyond that number incurs a fee. Large businesses typically have what is known as an "analyzed account" which allow them to receive credits for maintaining a high balance that can then be used to offset these fees, but the average small business will not have enough cash on hand month to month to meet the balance requirement for an analyzed account.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Is it typical for business account? I wonder because I've never heard of fee to cash the check for the private one (of course if check is not valid or no money then they can). I'm not saying it's not there, but in several banks I had accounts in you could put as many as you wished - no fee. The transfer is whole different story: those can be charged depending on transaction.



As I said..depending on the bank and type of account you have. Some can be very hefty. And some will charge transfer fees and fees you would not even know existed.

I work for a financial institution and hear the complaints every day from customers so I do have that knowledge.


----------



## tassinari (Jul 15, 2011)

Well...banks suck! lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

tassinari said:


> Well...banks suck! lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Yeah some do. I can't say which financial institutional I work for as it would breach confidentiality rules I signed when I was hired but as I said you have no idea. That in no way means you are less than intelligent, just that there is more that goes on that what most people know...until they run into one of these '' charges''.:shock:


----------



## tassinari (Jul 15, 2011)

Ahh I am very sorry then! I was like what the heck did I say that caused this! lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, I shop banks well, I earn interest on my checking and pay NO fees. If a cake client insists on paying with paypal, THEY pay any fees I may incur. They are allowed to pay by cash or check, but some want paypal, and I'm not eating fees for it to be convienant for them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Courtney said:


> IIf given the option though, I would love to pay via Email Money Transfer.


_Email transfer would also be handy, as long as the BO understood how it worked._



kitten_Val said:


> Is it typical for business account? I wonder because I've never heard of fee to cash the check for the private one (of course if check is not valid or no money then they can). I'm not saying it's not there, but in several banks I had accounts in you could put as many as you wished - no fee. The transfer is whole different story: those can be charged depending on transaction.


_I do not cash many cheques, nor write a lot of them, but I have also never been charged for it. But, it is into a personal account as well, and not a business account._


_I actually think this is a legitimate question. Paypal is a newer method of payment, and should be taken into account, just like paying by cash or cheque._

_Just to clarify, is it a boarder (or two) who are wanting to use this service, or is it you?_

_If the boarder is the one wanting to use it (and you would rather cash or cheque) then perhaps it is the boarder who should absorb the fee. However, if you are the one requesting they use paypal instead of cash or cheque, then it should be you who takes the hit with the fee._


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

VelvetsAB said:


> _I actually think this is a legitimate question. Paypal is a newer method of payment, and should be taken into account, just like paying by cash or cheque._


I agree. Paypal is not something very common, but is used more lately. As I already mentioned some places charging extra fee when you pay through PP, some don't. For example court houses in my state charge extra fee if you use credit card to pay the fee or ticket (paying by check = no fee). So it all different really.


----------



## AllegroAdante (Sep 28, 2008)

tassinari said:


> If paypal is mandatory for payment the barn should pay it. If it is an option and given for the convience of boarders the boarder should pay it. It is their choice to pay that way. _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree. If there is the option for the boarder to pay by cash or check and they choose paypal, the boarder should pay the fee. 

However if the BO insists that everyone pay by PayPal and only PayPal then the barn should pay the fee.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Personally, I accept cash, check and paypal. I've also accepted the Chase transfer money thing. I've had one or two use paypal but now I have a good amount that use it. I just ate the fee before but now, I'm seeing how much money I'm losing a month and its enough to raise an eyebrow. I think I found a way to skirt it though so I"m going to see if we can accomplish that first.:wink:


----------

